# Angry!!- update! EZPass/fastlane?s



## goofygirl17 (Jul 7, 2009)

We just got a fastlane transponder from Massachussets to use on our trip to Va Beach.  We're leaving Friday from CT.  I got a call today (DM got the transponder/filled out the application yesterday) saying there was a problem- it was resolved but now the fastlane won't work out of Mass for 3 days.  The woman said that she doesn't think it takes exactly 3 days (as in 3 o'clock today to 3 o'clock Friday) but that I should check with ezpass ny and nj before I try to use the expass lane on Friday.

Anyone have experience with how long it actually takes for the other states to activate it?

I am very frustrated about this because my mother drove to Mass yesterday (an hour) specifically to get it in time for our trip.  She explained the situation- getting the transponder for me so filled out the form with my vehicle etc but used her credit card because she didn't have mine with her.  The woman at the RMV said it was fine.  The woman today said she must not have understood the problem so to fix it she opened the account in my mom's name- fine as long as it's my vehicle info.  The only problem now is the time delay!!!

Sorry for the long vent-

Goofygirl

   I just called Fastlane to verify my account info so I can call NY and NJ and the woman told me that my acct hasn't been activated because I have a combination plate (pickup in CT) and therefore will need a commercial account :annoyed:  I explained the whole fiasco and asked why nobody called me to tell me that and why the clerk at RMV didn't catch either of these problems back on Monday!

I am furious!!  I asked to speak to a supervisor and she said someone will call me back.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Normally, if it's "turned on", I don't think there is a lag time before you can use it in any of the participating states.  It sounds like you're in a special situation.  I'd do as you were instructed to see what those states say.  

We were able to use our transponder all the way to VA.  It was a joy not having to stop and pay tolls.  Good luck.

Sue


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 7, 2009)

The Mass fastlane website says it works immediately in Mass but can take up to 3 days to work in NY, NJ etc.

I hope it's working by Friday morning!  I'm counting on it to cut down our travel time and help keep our lungs clear of exhaust fumes


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

Once, our fastlane stopped working as we drove from DC back home.  So, we went thru the Baltimore tunnel EZPass lane and set off the alarm.  That was fun.  We called the Fast Lane 800 number on the back of the transponder to alert them.  They alerted the EZPass folks.  We finished the trip with a non-working transponder but drove through every EZPass and Fastlane just like it was working.  They took pictures of our license plate and matched it to our account.  So, everyone got their money and we didn't get pulled over by State Troopers.  

We did enjoy setting off the alarms and gunning it like we were evading tolls by slipping through the EZPass and Fastlanes.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds like an adventure  

I'm hoping it's ready for Friday morning because I don't feel like waiting in line- that's why I got it.  I know it was last minute but I just heard that Mass is giving them away for free.  I didn't want to pay for it just for an occasional summer trip.

I'm traveling with my DM (70) and two girls- we're not a very adventurous crew


----------



## caribbean (Jul 8, 2009)

It may be different in other states, but in VA if you want auto replenishment, you have to link your transponder to your checking account, not a credit card. Could this be part of the problem?


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 8, 2009)

The woman who called said the problem was that my name and info was on the application but my mother signed it- because she was there at the office and I wasn't.  The woman who accepted the application understood the situation (DM picking up the transponder for me) and said it was fine.  The woman on the phone said it was not and eventually put the application through with my mom's name and me as a contact or something.  

My concern is that the application should have been processed Monday so the pass would work in other states besides Mass by Friday.  Because of the delay it wasn't processed until around 3 on Tuesday so may not work in NY and NJ when we go through on Friday.  

I'm hoping it was processed quickly in NY, NJ and Delaware since we're leaving CT Friday morning and driving into Delaware (stopping just over the Del Mem Bridge for the night).  Then on to Virginia on Saturday.

Thanks for the responses!

Goofygirl


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 9, 2009)

So now I've decided to get an ezpass on our way to Va Beach.  I spoke to a really nice woman from NY ezpass.  She said as long as my truck doesn't weigh 7000 lbs (it's only 6700 gross weight) then I can get a regular ezpass from NY.  I looked it up online and I think I'm going to get it on the GSP on our way down.  The Montvale Service area will give me one for $25 and it will be activated immediately :whoopie:   I will have 24 hours to call and confirm my information.

Does anyone know if I pay the toll when I get on the GSP or when I get off.  I'm hoping it's when I get off because then I can use the ezpass.

Thanks!
Goofygirl

I appreciate any other info or advice!


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jul 14, 2009)

The GSP’s tolls are pay as you go. The toll booths are say every 10 miles (or more) apart. If you are on I287 crossing the Hudson River east to west on the Tappan Zee bridge (no tolls in that direction) and then picking up the GSP, the first service center is at Montvale and it is before any toll booths.


SBtS


----------

